# My first lift!



## oriecat (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry ferny! 

Nothing great, but at least I kinda got it to work!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 19, 2004)

Orie :cheer: this is great!!!!

Hehe, welcome to the darkside  your gonna love it 

So how did you find the process? Did ya enjoy it?


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 19, 2004)

Darn it!  Now I have to buy another polaroid.   I really like that.


----------



## Alison (Sep 19, 2004)

:shock:  :shock: I'm in lurve   :love: . I can't wait to try my first one of these!


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2004)

Hooray for the first lift!!    :cheer:   

It's a blast, isn't it?     

You'll just find that it gets easier the more you handle the stuff.   And I second Kara's question: how'd it go??  Did you like it?


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay, so I have a question for the experts on here.  Which camera should I be on the lookout for to do these and would 669 film be the best for doing the lifts and transfers?


----------



## malachite (Sep 19, 2004)

A Vivitar slide printer. Lifts have to be done almost immediately after exposure of the film.


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> A Vivitar slide printer. *Lifts have to be done almost immediately after exposure of the film.[/*quote]
> 
> Sweetheart, darling.... that's just ain't so.       I've had 669 prints laying around for months before I decided to do a lift on them.   All a lift asks is that the emulsion is fully developed and has been given a chance to harden.   15 minutes, weeks, months....it doesn't care.
> 
> That said, I also recommend slide printers in general, as opposed to buying various Polaroid cameras (or backs) that take the film.   When you have a slide printer, you can use your own 35mm cam, any lens/filter combo you want to obtain a slide...and then virtually use the slide as a negative on a slide printer to further manipulate any way you want.


----------



## malachite (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm totally emailing that chick then and callin' her out. I'll find her webpage here in a minute. Only page I found with step by step stuff for image transfers and all she talked about how you needed to move quick right after exposure.

I've been had....... twice now in one day too  :cry:  Heads are now gonna roll.............

*malachite:*_...bursts through door with ferocious terror....storms off into the night to seek his revenge on the people who have wronged him this day........the last day these people might have ever seen......_ End scene, show [to be continued], roll credits..............


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah I like to wait at least a day before I do my lifts  Ive tried to do them straight afterwords, but the emulsion wasnt set enough and I just ended up wasting film :roll:

Maybe she confused the lifts with the transfers :scratch:


----------



## malachite (Sep 20, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Maybe she confused the lifts with the transfers :scratch:


I'm thinking (uh oh) it's me that's got all this backwards now. Emulsion Lift, Emulsion Transfer, Poloroid Transfer. Three names, 2 different things?

_My head hurts_. I'm just gonna stick with the SX-70 squishin' for now and let the grown ups do the lifting transferences of whatever.........

 :roll:


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :LOL:  Poor little baby!!!   I decided early on to use my own terminology and stick with it!!   I've read about "image *lifts*", "Polaroid emulsion transfers", blah blah blah.   I found it confusing, with the subtle sharing of terms.   Personally, I want a LIFT to refer only to an _emulsion lift _(yeah, yeah, so it's *transfered* to another receptor surface, but must we split hairs?) and an _image transfer_ to refer to the process of prematurely peeling apart the pos/neg and slapping the neg onto the receptor.   PERIOD.   

I think we should collectively help each other here by sticking with the terms of *image transfer *and *emulsion lift *to keep that part simple!   

Oh, and SX-70 manipulation can still be called "squishing" if Malachite likes it that way.


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations on your first lift, Orie.  It looks great, and the white areas on the right where the emulsion separated kinda look like white birds flying through the trees.  

In my reading on the subject, my understanding is that you cannot do lifts or transfers with the Polaroid--you can only "squish."  You need a slide printer to do the lifts/transfers.  Is that right?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

No you can do lifts and transfers with a polaroidd that will accept pack film, but a slide printer will allow you to use slides that you have previously shot to make your 669 images, instead of using a polaroid.

So you can use both, but I think a slide printer has the edge slightly, againt using a polaroid camera.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I was starting to get confused myself.  I'm getting kinda interested in this stuff.  Of the three things we are talking about here...which one would I be able to try out the cheapest???  I'm really getting interested in this stuff you have been posting, but I don't know how to develop my own film, so would I even be able to do any of this?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Well its polaroid film, so you dont have to develop anyuthing, cos its instant film.

You can pick up a slide printer or a polaroid on ebay for 20-40 bucks depending on the day. I always buy my 669 from B&H, as far as I know they have the best price around, at about $23 delivered to your door, 2 packs of 10.

Its a lot of fun Corry! I think you would really like it.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

I already have a poloroid camera...have had it for 8 years.  I don't know if it will fit that kinda film, though.  It's a poloroid one-step.


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 20, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> No you can do lifts and transfers with a polaroidd that will accept pack film, but a slide printer will allow you to use slides that you have previously shot to make your 669 images, instead of using a polaroid.
> 
> So you can use both, but I think a slide printer has the edge slightly, againt using a polaroid camera.



Really?  I have an SX70 and some TimeZero.  I can do lift/transfers with that?  That is GOOD news.  Simpler is better to start with, so I'm going to try it.  Thanks.  

I'm starting a two-day workshop in a few weeks with Heidi Hart, and I'd like to get a bit of a head start so I can get as much as possible out of the two sessions.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 20, 2004)

As far as I know, you can only do the lifts/transfers with any film ending with a 9 (669, 509, etc...).


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 20, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, you can only do the lifts/transfers with any film ending with a 9 (669, 509, etc...).



Okay, that's what it is, then.  My Polaroid won't take 669 without a struggle, I'm told.  And Polaroid doesn't recommend it (although they do give instructions on how to do it.  LOL ).  *sigh*  But I do have the Vivitar slide printer--just a matter of learning how to use the bloody thing.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

So does that mean I can't do it with my Poloroid One-Step?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Im sure you can modify your one step to take time zero, but as far as emulsion lifts and stuff are concerned, I think the film is packaged differently, so it doesnt accept 669.

Sorry bout the confusion earlier.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Darn...if I decide to look for one that does take 669 film on Ebay...what model should I look for?  What price range am I looking at?


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

Try that Polaroid link Orie put on here, the one that lists various film types and the cameras that take them.   It's the quickest way to determine what camera you should be looking for.   I think the 600-series cams take those 669 film packs, but I just don't know a specific model.  

Don't forget to check out slide printers on ebay, too.   Vivitar is probably as cheap or even cheaper than the camera, and you can then keep the 669 film handy but shoot slide film, which is very inexpensive.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok, to make things clear for me, cuz I am confused still, are there any tutorials or anything that explains EXACTLY what you need and how to do the lifts and transfers?  The poloroid manipulation is just any blunt instrument and poloroid film, preferably time-zero, right?


----------



## oriecat (Sep 20, 2004)

Yowza, I didn't expect this thread to take off so much!

First off, thanks everyone!  Yes, it was fun.  It was slower than I thought and I have low patience.  I think doing more of these will help me practice my patience.   I need to find a polaroid zen frame of mind. 

As to all this confusion, maybe we need a technical terms sticky at the top, like in the general forum!   But I am with you terri, I call em emulsion lifts and image transfers and manipulations.  So everyone get used to it, those are now the official TPF terms! 

I would highly recommend the vivitar printer also.  It is SOOOO easy to use.  And you can make multiples of the same thing to keep trying, whereas if you were using a camera, then you couldn't.    Corry, if you want to go cheap, then polaroid might not be the best thing to do.  it ain't cheap!  I am already starting to feel like this is going to become a very expensive part of my work, at basically a dollar a shot.

Corry, here are the polaroid links:
Do Time-Zero SX-70 Manipulation
Image Transfer
Emulsion Lifts


----------



## oriecat (Sep 20, 2004)

Also, to my knowledge, you can only do manipulations with time-zero film  (not preferred, but required).  The other films dry and harden up pretty quickly, like in minutes, but time zero doesn't, which is why you can still move it around later.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Orie Im glad you enjoyed it  I too need a zen frame of mind  so slide printer here I come.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

You three are so full of knowledge!    Ok...I'm thinking I'm not to interested in the image transfers right now.  As for the lifts, what exactly is a receptor sheet?  I mean, is it a certain kind of paper?  Or just whatever paper I want?  Enlighten me, ladies!


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, and I know NOTHING about shooting slide film!  I guess I'll have to go do me some research!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

Ha ha - Orie has to learn patience!      Trust me, setting up will get quicker and it won't seem so time-consuming.   


And now, for an off-topic rant:  I disagree with the Polaroid Corp's tutorial on SX-70 manipulation.    :x   Quickest way to ruin an image is to be screwing around with it before it's had a chance to develop.   You may end up with garish black or white slashes where you wanted something more delicate.   And they also lead you to believe the image will start to "harden" after 4 or 5 minutes - poppycock!   This puts undue anxiety on the beginner.  

Take some of this stuff with a grain of salt, and trust Aunt Terri when she says you can wait till your SX-70 print (Time Zero film) develops, about 5 minutes or so, before you pick up your tools and start squishing (our new technical term) your emulsion around.   You can get a feel for it MUCH quicker when you see the effects of your tool and your applied pressure.   And you'll waste enough film then, as it is, during the learning curve.         [End off-topic rant]


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You three are so full of knowledge!    Ok...I'm thinking I'm not to interested in the image transfers right now.  As for the lifts, what exactly is a receptor sheet?  I mean, is it a certain kind of paper?  Or just whatever paper I want?  Enlighten me, ladies!



That's an all-purpose term for whatever kind of "sheet" or paper is going to be "receiving" your transfer.   Since you can transfer images onto lots of different papers, wood, glass, ceramic tiles, etc - the "receptor" means whatever it is you are putting your image on.     

And shooting slide film is wonderful!   Some brands are very color saturated, and if you bracket by half-stops each way it's almost foolproof.   Inexpensive to purchase as well as to develop, and then you have a lovely group of images to decide how you want to play with using Polaroid films.   

Yes, we are all infected with Polaroiditis here.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

I was just at Walgreens, and slide film there is about twice as expensive as regular 35mm film.  Or are you saying it's inexpensive compared to Poloroid?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Corry, buy your slide film online, and youll find its cheaper, especially when you buy it in bulk.

And Terri, I never thought of using Ceramic Tiles, but Im gonna try that now!

This is so cool, weve got an alternative gang now :cheer:

And orie, sorry we stole your thread


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

So, would this be what I'm looking for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15222&item=3841194076&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Exactly! Even some old film to practice on


----------



## oriecat (Sep 20, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> And orie, sorry we stole your thread



It's cool!  8)


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Heh heh..yeah, sorry!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Corry, buy your slide film online, and youll find its cheaper, especially when you buy it in bulk.
> 
> And Terri, I never thought of using Ceramic Tiles, but Im gonna try that now!
> 
> ...



I've not tried the tiles either, or brick, stones, glass.... but I know it must look cool.   You'll have to show us if you try something like that!  

And yeah, I am so happy to have company now, it was getting lonely in here.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah it was a bit lonely :-?

I was going to try slate - but I could only find big pieces, tile would be the perfect size!


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2004)

This lift looks great!  Especially for your first time!


I love doing this stuff.


For the others with questions:

As far as films that can be used, Polaroid 690 is good, too. It's like 669, only it has more color saturation.  In fact, polaroid lists some black and white films on their site as use-able for Emulsion Lifts.  The site says you can use 664 b/w polaroid film (i have yet to try this).


I have a tutorial up for Emulsion Lifts.  I don't have one on Image Transfer, as I feel I could get better at that before telling someone else how to do it.  

Here's the Emulsion Lift tutorial for those interested:
http://www.elvissoutherndeathcult.com/emulsionlift.htm

For those looking to get into this stuff, a packfilm Polaroid camera is a good tool.  I suggest the Colorpack II (can be had real cheap on ebay and takes AA batteries), or more expensively, the Polaroid Propack or EE100 (they are both plastic packfilm cameras that take AA batteries.  

Or you can get a slide printer and shoot slides to use for transfers/lifts.  


by the way...i'm new.     hi all!


----------

